

What Every Computer Scientist Should Know About Floating-Point Arithmetic - pje
http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19957-01/806-3568/ncg_goldberg.html

======
ColinWright
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28com...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28computer+scientist+floating+point%29)

